# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle 500 Test E Clean Bulk

## Shuff

Hello guys. I've just started on my first cycle. My plan so far is:

Week 1-10: Test E 500mg ew
Week 1-12: Arimidex 0.5mg EOD
PCT:
Clomid 100/100/100/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20

I did my first injection last Sunday. I expected more pain, but 2 days later I had a few hours were it was really sore and uncomfortable. Nothing I can't handle.

I'm on a clean bulk and try to eat big as much as possible. On workout days I have a gainer with semi-skimmed milk and some extra virgin olive oil, and after workout I have protein shack with milk and olive oil. On rest day I only have the gainer/mil/olive oil. 

I'm eating a lot of oatmeal, brown rice, lean chicken, milk, egg, vegetables, nuts, and other typical clean healthy food. As I'm prone to acne (not severe prone), I'm staying away from food with sugar in it (apples, etc), as this tend to give me spots. Bananas are the only sugar bomb I'm eating.

I've estimated I'm around 3700-5000 calories each day, although I'm not measuring. 

My stats:
23 years old
87 kg
~13-14% bf
193cm tall

My goal is to build as much muscle as possible without getting too much fat.

I will keep the log updated and would greatly appreciate constructive feedback, comments and tips. 
Also, I will try to upload weekly progress pics if people are interested.

Cheers

Carl

----------


## Shuff

Originally I planed on using creatine mono only for PCT, but in the last few days I read so much about how it's great during cycle that I think of using it on as well as PCT. Anyone have some experience and recommendation for doses on and off?

----------


## Graco

I don't know if its against the rules or not but generaly people won't give advice to people under the age of 25 other than wait a few years and do more research although i would say that you might find the arimidex dose a little low maybe better with 0.25 eod..

----------


## Shuff

I'm not sure if you misread the post or if it's me not understanding. I'm currently on day 6 on my 10 weeks Test E cycle. I'm taking 0.5 arimidex every other day, so I don't think water retention will be a big issue.

What I was asking for was some doses of creatine on and off cycle, along with personal experience etc.

----------


## < <Samson> >

If you are eating solid, creatine won't do shit since your body's natural creatine levels are already at their max.

Everything looks pretty decent, 23 is a little young though. . . But, to each is own.

The PCT looks a little heavy. Clomid sucks and will fvck with you a bit, keep at a bit of a lower dosage. I did mine at 100/50/50/25

Otherwise everything looks in order. Just eat as clean as possible or the fat will come, I learned the hard way.

----------


## Shuff

I will experiment with creatine for 1-2 weeks. If I don't see any difference I just stop and start again during PCT.

I totally agree with you about the high Clomid dosage. I wanted to do 100/100/50/50, but there was an experienced and well respected veteran at uk-muscle forum that insisted on the high dosage of Clomid. I will go for 100 for a week and see if I get sides. If I do get them, I will lower the dosage accordingly.

Thanks for the tips. Really like to get as much feedback as possible, so I don't **** myself over. :P

----------


## < <Samson> >

I did not see sides from the Clomid for about 2 and a half weeks. Then they just started creeping up, some strange days of depression and my vision started getting funky at times.

Just how I did with my creatine too, I took it for 2 weeks and seen nothing. I seen creatine work for me back in the day when I was a complete rook to lifting. I did the same while on PCT and seen no change for the positive or negative.

----------


## Shuff

My legs and calfs are so destroyed from yesterdays leg training. Can barley walk lol. >.<

Sides till now:
2-3 days after cycle I started to get a few spots. I'm quite certain this is due to me eating at least two times as much calories as I used to, and not of the steroids . The few spots I got look like regular ones and have sort of disappeared/ grown smaller the last days.
Water retention: got some of this slowly during the first 4-6 days. Nothing big. Then I started taking creatine as well, and I have gotten some more water retention. Taking a-dex so I don't think this will reach a critical level.
About 10 hours after I took the creatine I have started to fart more, and the farts smell bad. :S

I think till now its the bad farts that has been the biggest issue. 

Also, yesterday I started to feel a bit more horny than normal.

----------


## Shuff

Took third injection today. I was surprised how hard it was to get all the oil in, since my second injection was so nice and smooth and with no PIP. I think I can expect some PIP after 2 days as I had with the first injection. 

Initially I planed doing 500mg once per week, but seeing how much 500mg is, I decided 2x 250mg per week. Maybe, in a few weeks when injection becomes cake, I'll go with 500mg once per week.

Week 1 food summary:
Been good and clean. No cheat meals yet.
Worst food item I ate this week was some ketchup which I added in my homemade pasta sauce.

----------


## ac guy

No expert, but I believe sticking twice a week with 250mg will even you out a bit vs injecting 500mg at once.

----------


## Shuff

Yes, you are right. It's better to get test in a smaller dosage more often than one big. The reason I wanted 1 shot per week was that I thought it would be more fuss and pain with two. If I stick with 2 times I'll need to order some more syringes soon. :P

----------


## Shuff

*Week 0 - 1*

This picture was taken 1 day before first injection and 2 days before first workout. No pump, and no gym workouts due to being on holiday for a 3 weeks.

----------


## Shuff

*Week 2*

Pictures are after today's bicep and back workout.

----------


## JWP806

> *Week 0 - 1*
> 
> This picture was taken 1 day before first injection and 2 days before first workout.


How long have you been training prior to this?

----------


## Shuff

Started doing weights when I was about 17, but it wasn't until I was 21 and started with a "5x5 stronglifts" program I started to see real progress and gains. Last year training has been a bit sloppy due to high amounts of work at University.
I did a very causal cut from January to May. Lost some weight, but also a lot of strength. 

Overall I'm quite happy how I look, except my arms and calfs. I think they are too small compared to the rest. My ultimate goal is to get a "fitness body" before I turn 26, so I have about 3 years to achieve this. The plan is to do a total of 3 cycles. 
First cycle summer 2012 (bulk), second summer 2013 (bulk), and third spring 2014 (cut).

----------


## Shuff

Forgot to take my 0.5mg Adex yesterday. :S
Should I just wait till tomorrow for next dosage?

----------


## Jonnyg419

As long as your sides arent bad skipping the 1 dose wont hurt, and I hate to sound like a d*** but that entire previous convo you guys had about creatine was so wrong, just about every statement you guys made was off. Download the creatine report free offline, it gives you all the basic science of what creatine is and how it works, I take 5g ed all year long, I don't cycle it, it does not actually require cycling.

----------


## Shuff

Cheers. Appreciate your advice. Will download and take a look. Is it this you meant? www DOT creatine-report DOT com/

----------


## ghettoboyd

> If you are eating solid, creatine won't do shit since your body's natural creatine levels are already at their max.
> 
> Everything looks pretty decent, 23 is a little young though. . . But, to each is own.
> 
> The PCT looks a little heavy. Clomid sucks and will fvck with you a bit, keep at a bit of a lower dosage. I did mine at 100/50/50/25
> 
> Otherwise everything looks in order. Just eat as clean as possible or the fat will come, I learned the hard way.


i agree with the clomid doseges...you run clomid that high and you will be weeping like a bitch durring "lassie" re-runs...

----------


## < <Samson> >

> weeping like a bitch durring "lassie" re-runs...



No that's humor :Smilie:  lmao

----------


## Shuff

Week 2 now over.
Workouts have been good. Been improving a bit on strength, but this is due to my increased calorie intake and me resting more than before. Have yet to see some crazy unnatural juice gains. Hope they will kick in about 2 weeks.

Overall my diet has been solid this week, with no cheat meals. Only had 1 piece of crisp and 1 jelly baby thing (was offered by my gf so had to at least try lol). Having a big dinner tonight, so maybe there will be some unhealthy food. Will try to minimize intake of the unhealthy and eat lots of the healthy food. :P 

Pinning is starting to become a routine. I'm no longer nervous before pinning and my technique has greatly improved. Except for my first injection I have had no PIP.

Started to get more oily skin especially on the back and some on face. Could be due to the 1 dosage of Adex I missed.

----------


## Shuff

*Week 3*

Picture is taken after today's bi/back workout. Think I took the shot in a slightly angle.

----------


## Jake08

Taking creatine is a great idea while on gear. Google it and you will understand why. They say you should up your dose of creatine while one gear because it works even better.

----------


## Shuff

Thanks for advice Jake, will increase my dose.

Overall diet this week:
Worst week up till now. Had some cake, several pieces of candy and went to a restaurant and ate a lot of Chinese food (mostly oily). Was my gf's birthday so it's nothing I will do on a regular basis. Have been a bit moody today, normally I'm very cool. 

Not sure if I saw any juice gains yet. Yesterday leg training was much easier than I'd expected. Had a lot more speed and insensitivity then I normally have. Will see tomorrow if it's really the juice starting to kick in.

----------


## Shuff

Today when I aspirated I got an air bubble and no blood (as far as I could see), but once I pulled out and looked at the syringe, there was a little blood in it. Is this anything to worry about?

----------


## ac guy

If it was you would probably know it already.

----------


## DeadlyD

> Today when I aspirated I got an air bubble and no blood (as far as I could see), but once I pulled out and looked at the syringe, there was a little blood in it. Is this anything to worry about?


You would know it if you hit a vein, the syringe would fill with blood, your fine.

----------


## Shuff

Yeah, nothing special to report and it's been hours after injection. Worried for nothing. :P

----------


## matt101

For 250mg/1ml Test-E. How many viols will I need if I want to run it 12 weeks at 500 mg a week?

----------


## Shuff

> For 250mg/1ml Test-E. How many viols will I need if I want to run it 12 weeks at 500 mg a week?


Depends on the size of the vial. But you would in most cases need 3.

----------


## Popeye's

> Thanks for advice Jake, will increase my dose.
> 
> Overall diet this week:
> Worst week up till now. Had some cake, several pieces of candy and went to a restaurant and ate a lot of Chinese food (mostly oily). Was my gf's birthday so it's nothing I will do on a regular basis. Have been a bit moody today, normally I'm very cool. 
> 
> Not sure if I saw any juice gains yet. Yesterday leg training was much easier than I'd expected. Had a lot more speed and insensitivity then I normally have. Will see tomorrow if it's really the juice starting to kick in.


Watching your results closely bro! Good luck!

----------


## Shuff

> Watching your results closely bro! Good luck!


Thanks bro! Will be exiting once the juice gains start to kick.

----------


## Shuff

*Week 4*

Pictures are taken after today's bi/back workout. I haven't weighted myself in months, but I think I have gained some weight. Mostly water though, but as I do 0.5 adex eod I don't think its that much water.

----------


## Shuff

*Overall diet Week 4:*
Clean and good with the exception of 5 cookies me and two mates made. Kind of regret eating 5. Not doing that again. :O

----------


## thex95

> *Overall diet Week 4:*
> Clean and good with the exception of 5 space cookies me and two mates made. Kind of regret eating 5 because they were way too strong. I'm defiantly not doing more weed on cycle.


You can't talk about rec drugs on here, edit your post

----------


## Shuff

*Week 5*
It's Tuesday and the weekly picture is up.

----------


## sailfishray

Great job! Very inspirational, I'm begging my first cycle soon.

----------


## Shuff

> Great job! Very inspirational, I'm begging my first cycle soon.


Cheers bro. What kind of cycle are you doing?

----------


## sailfishray

Test-E and after reviewing your plan and some research I've done, I'm going to follow what you did including your meals. The only issue I will have is that since I had a gastric bypass there is only so much food I can eat that fits in my stomach, so I will have to supplement with protein shakes. I've lost about 100 lbs of fat and keep it off for 2.5 years.

----------


## Shuff

Ok, I wish you good luck. Remember to eat clean and healthy as much as you can, and eat enough. At least 3 or more hard workouts per week and a lot of sleep and you will see good results.

----------


## Shuff

*Overall diet Week 5:*
Diet has been good this week, with two semi cheat meals (taco with a lot of vegetables and stuff).

My first test vial should have been almost empty now. I think my injections perhaps have only been around 400-450mgper week. Going to increase the volume of oil I put in syringe for the next weeks to catch up.

I have been seeing gains, but not the crazy restitution people keep talking about. Not sure if steroids have truly kicked in yet. It has been 5 weeks since first injection so it should kick in next week approximately?

----------


## Shuff

*Week 6*
Weekly Tuesday after back/biceps workout.

----------


## itsjayman02

IMO I would have waited a couple of years your no where near reaching a plateau with gaining weight naturally ......steroids are not the be all drug they are an aid and your gains are dependant on food so much my friend !! before cycling again research more on the nutritional front remember take small steps = less sides and you will keep more gains with more experience !!

Train hard eat hard sleep hard !!

----------


## Shuff

> IMO I would have waited a couple of years your no where near reaching a plateau with gaining weight naturally ......steroids are not the be all drug they are an aid and your gains are dependant on food so much my friend !! before cycling again research more on the nutritional front remember take small steps = less sides and you will keep more gains with more experience !!
> 
> Train hard eat hard sleep hard !!


Yes, you are perfectly right. However, my goal is not to get as big as genetically possible, but to look fit with a decent amount of muscles, and ripped. I understand steroids is no magic, but it speeds up the process, and while on gear you get extra motivation to keep sleep, diet and training in check. 

And as I have noticed the last few weeks, it seems that it has been my calorie intake that has hold me back the last few years. I basically eat like 2-2.5 times as much now as I did. Lol 

Wish you all the best, and please continue giving advise. I'll appreciate that.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsjayman02

Hi shuff

I see your goal and would like to help you out as I've been where you are 20 years ago and back here again ( on a 8 week diet )aiming for that aesthetic look!!

Just a few pointers from experience the first being train your weak points twice a week to bring them up ( I see your delts would benefit from this be sure to hit all 3 heads )

2nd increase your protein intake your muscle needs fuel and trust me at your age the engine will thrive on it. Keep carbs and fruit to around your training times and then protein after 6.00pm with a hand full of almonds

( squats at heavy weight and low reps with 2 min rests followed by burnout with a light weight )

Keep cardio to 1 session per day as this is more productive than splitting into 2 x 30min stints

Hope some of this helps it's worked for me I'm no body builder but I've listened to vets but most of all listen to your body!!

----------


## itsjayman02

The protein is to be taken around training times the after 6.00pm was meant to be no carbs !!

----------


## Shuff

Thanks for great advice. 

Currently I'm doing this workout during my entire cycle. http://www.muscleandstrength.com/wor...g-program.html Not sure if it hits the delts enough.

I'm only doing cardio once per week for about 20-40min depending on the intensity. Do you mean I should do a little cardio everyday? I do 4min warmup on the treadmill and 2 min at the row machine before every workout.

As for an eating plan, I eat a lot of oatmeal and slow/medium carbs with some protein in the morning. Lunch is a gainer with semi skimmed milk and extra vergin olive oil, also a few rice cakes. After workout I eat a banana, 1-2 rice cakes and a protein shake.

Dinner is mostly protein, veggies, some carbs. Night snack is, half an avocado, mixed seeds and nuts with olive oil, and some milk. 

I don't have a lot of meals, but the one I have are huge. Except the night snack which is just normally big.

----------


## itsjayman02

Cardio should be at least 2 or 3 sessions per week 30 min but not on leg day though!!

If possible fasted cardio even better

Add abs to the programme mon & weds

Remember your body adjusts very quickly so always change routine / weight every 4 to 6 weeks.

STOP !! Eating the big meals small but often is a must 5 / 6 at least and no carbs after 6.00pm.

If you don't have the time add a whey protein isolate shake. 

Mass or weight gainers are usually high in fat stick to protein shakes

Finally have a cheat day with your favourite meal you earned it just don't stuff your face haha!!

Rest is the key you repair and grow so try get 8 hours a nite unlike me at 5 grrrr

Keep me posted on progress!!

----------


## Shuff

The sleeping is normally not a problem, as I go to bed around 1am and get up at 10:45am. Not sure how smart this is since from last meal to breakfast is around 12 hours. 

I normally don't do abs specific, since I already got quite big abs compared to the rest. Normally I hit them indirectly through compound exercises.

*Overall diet Week 6:*
This week I have been 2 days in Bristol for a balloon festival with my gf and a few friends. Quite proud that I didn't even taste any alcohol. Even took some meals and vitamins with me. Worst thing I ate was some meat fat in a few of the Chinese dishes we ate one night. Other night we ate at a sushi restaurant which was only healthy stuff. 
Otherwise the week has been clean and good.

----------


## Shuff

*Week 7*
Weekly Tuesday after back/biceps workout progress pic.

----------


## itsjayman02

Just checking in to see you are hitting your weak body parts......remember symmetry is in fashion big time !!

----------


## Shuff

itsjayman02, do you have any suggestions on how I can implement good exercises for my weak body parts using this workout?

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/wor...g-program.html

----------


## JWP806

> STOP !! Eating the big meals small but often is a must 5 / 6 at least and no carbs after 6.00pm.


This is not a must. As long as you get your macros in, you are good.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> This is not a must. As long as you get your macros in, you are good.


Exactly!!!

----------


## Mgt95

I'm planing on a similar first cycle, keep us posted on the sides if you still have or get any more.. Im looking forward to the up coming weeks, good luck on the rest of the cycle. cheers

----------


## Shuff

Thanks Mgt95. Only sides I have had is a little ball shrinkage, and some oily skin on the back the first 2 weeks. At the moment I have more sides from the large food and milk intake than from the steroids lol. Got a few normal pimples because of all the sugar in the milk I drink. My body has never really handled sugar well.

I have never really felt the steroids kick in, but I have become stronger and bigger absolutely. No doubt the steroids I got is legit. 

*Overall diet Week 7:*
Clean and good. Today I'm having my cheat meal (Japanese takeaway with beef, veggies and rice noodles) with my gf. Had a few sips of a soda on Monday.

Ps: how much gains do u guys I will lose approximately? With my high intake of 0.5 adex EOD I doubt I have a lot of water retention.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Thanks Mgt95. Only sides I have had is a little ball shrinkage, and some oily skin on the back the first 2 weeks. At the moment I have more sides from the large food and milk intake than from the steroids lol. Got a few normal pimples because of all the sugar in the milk I drink. My body has never really handled sugar well.
> 
> I have never really felt the steroids kick in, but I have become stronger and bigger absolutely. No doubt the steroids I got is legit.
> 
> Overall diet Week 7:
> Clean and good. Today I'm having my cheat meal (Japanese takeaway with beef, veggies and rice noodles) with my gf.
> 
> Ps: how much gains do u guys I will lose approximately? With my high intake of 0.5 adex EOD I doubt I have a lot of water retention.


The good news is u can keep all ur gains and probably make a lot more if u perfect ur diet and get in an enough amough amount of clean pro carb fat to support that 
In ur case it's all about the food!!!!!
Sure post cycle u can loose a pound or two due to gear storing more glycogen in ur muscles but u can recover ur lost mass and more through ((((clean food))))

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

^^^ this does not apply to everyone but in ur case ur miles away from ur max genetic potential so keeping ur gains will be easy!

----------


## Shuff

Approximately when should I lower volume of workouts and focus on a few heavy compounds exercises? I read that after a cycle it was a important to produce natural test by doing a few heavy compound exercises. I was thinking of doing "stronglift 5x5" workout when my strength start to decline in PCT/after PCT. Is this any good?

----------


## Shuff

Mr Pror var Testen, do you think I should step up my calorie intake even more? I feel like the only things I'm doing when not working out or sleeping is to either eat or sit on my ass relaxing. I have barley gained any fat on this cycle, maybe a little bit on belly but it is hardly noticeable.

----------


## ineedauser

Gains look great man.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Mr Pror var Testen, do you think I should step up my calorie intake even more? I feel like the only things I'm doing when not working out or sleeping is to either eat or sit on my ass relaxing. I have barley gained any fat on this cycle, maybe a little bit on belly but it is hardly noticeable.


Don't up ur cals post cycle u should either do the opposite or keep the same the most important thing is the quality of food and the way u look in the mirror 
Don't try to keep all ur weight imediatelly post cycle as a drop of couple of pounds is ok as it should be water so trying to focus in the scale will only result in unwanted fat gain.
A trick is that u should act as if ur still on cycle and I promise u u won't feel that much of a difference cause u have put on real muscle so if u fight the mental down ur gonna be physically the same before u even notice it 
About the volume u can keep everything the same but do one less set per exercise and focus mor on intensity!!!
Don't change to a power workout if u wanna keep ur size u keep it the way u built it.

----------


## Shuff

Thanks for great advice, really appreciated.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Thanks for great advice, really appreciated.


Ur welcome bro  :Wink: 
I'm following!

----------


## Shuff

I think I have enough Test E for 12 weeks instead of the planed 10 weeks. Should I add 2 more weeks for some extra gains? I have enough adex to support this.

Will the 2 extra weeks have a big difference on the recovery? This was the main reason why I choose 10 weeks and not 12 weeks, but I seem to handle Test pretty well.

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

I dont think you are eating enough.

starting weight / current weight?

----------


## Shuff

My starting weight was about 85-86kg, I haven't weighted myself in months since I don't have the tool. 

But I'm sure I'm at least somewhere around 88-93kg by now. Maybe more experienced people can tell on pics.

But I think you are right, I could try to eat more, as long as I don't see fat stacking (which I haven't till now).

----------


## Shuff

*Week 8*
Weekly Tuesday after back/biceps workout progress pic.

----------


## Shuff

*Overall diet Week 8:*
I was at a bbq party on Friday, but only ate lots of veggies, salad, chicken fillets and lean steak. Had a glass of red wine while all other got drunk. I went home to sleep when the others went to the clubs. Had also a small piece of cake on Thursday since a flatmate of mine made it, I couldn't say no to taste it. Other than that the diet has been good. Also, increased the calorie intake somewhat.

----------


## Omega Blaze

1st Cycle Advice
1st Cycle Advice
Hello All,

Looking to add some lean quality muscle mass and shed hopefully shed fat at the same time. November 1st I'm beginning my first cycle . This first cycle consists of 500 mg. of test e per week for 12 weeks and 25 mg. dianabol every day for the first six weeks. PCT is 40 mg of Nolvadex every day. Do you find this cycle to be conducive to my overall goals specifically fat burning?

Thanks in advance. 



Stats:

27 years old
6' tall
280 lbs.
26% bodyfat

Training

Monday: Chest & Tri's
Tuesday: Legs, calves & abs
Wednesday: Cardio & yoga
Thursday: Shoulders & Traps
Friday: Back & Bi's

(1 hour of cardio on an empty stomach 6 days per week)


Current Diet:

Wake-up

Drink 3 cups of Yerba Mate Tea 


1.12 egg whites
Oatmeal
Berries

2.Protein shake w/berries

3.BS chicken breast
Sweet potato/Brown Rice/Black Beans/Purple Sweet Potato
Broccoli/Kale/Kim Chi/Asparagus

Workout

4.Protein shake (Post Workout Meal)

5.Bison steak
Purple sweet potato
Asparagus

6.Salmon 
Kim Chi

7. Protein shake or Brazil nuts

----------


## Shuff

Hey there Quin.

If you want to cut fat then I believe dbol is not a good idea, because of the water retention.
Secondly you should cut natural before doing juice. 26% bf is in most cases too high to consider juice.
Third you should use the thread u started and not hijack a random cycle log. lol

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.UDs-FaNohBA

Best of luck to you and your cut.

----------


## Shuff

*Overall diet Week 9:*
Stepped up calorie intake an inch. Diet has been good this week. Starting to look stronger without pump and people have started to comment that I have gotten bigger. 

From now on I'm only posting progress pics every second week.

My goal is to be as cool as this guy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

----------


## Shuff

*Week 10*
Weekly Tuesday after back/biceps workout progress pic. Less pump than usual since because of gym maintenance I had my breast/triceps workout on Sunday and my back/bicep workout today 3 days later instead of 1. Started to get a little moon face. People think I'm starting to get fat lol.

----------


## JWP806

Interesting that you call it breast and triceps...

----------


## Shuff

Ye, I was going to see if anyone noticed.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shuff

*Overall diet Week 11:*
I have been moving, and my gf has moved to London. Before that I was sick a few days, so the last 10 days have been very hectic and diet has not been as good as it should have.

----------


## sailfishray

Life can get hectic but refocus on your goal cause you're almost there! Don't forget to post more pics of your progress, I'm starting my second week and it's inspirational.

----------


## Shuff

> Life can get hectic but refocus on your goal cause you're almost there! Don't forget to post more pics of your progress, I'm starting my second week and it's inspirational.


It's not as bad as it sounds. I have despite everything still gotten every gym workout. Never missed one gym workout the entire cycle, only a few cardio workouts. Will post a new pic tomorrow.
Good luck to you  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

What's your weight change? You seem to be filling in a bit.

----------


## Shuff

I was around 86-87 kg when I started this cycle. I have not access to a weight scale so I don't know my current weight. Will try to get one soon and do the weight during my last days of PCT. 
I have defiantly put on some size, but not as much as the first picture suggest. It was not taken with pump nor after training so I'm smaller than I would otherwise have been.
I have one injection left then the 2 weeks of adex and then the PCT starts. I never felt the test kick in like a bomb, but maybe more gradually. My strength gains have been steady but nothing out of this world, which I think is good since I may keep most of my strength.

----------


## Shuff

*Week 12*
Weekly Tuesday after back/biceps workout progress pic. Less pump than usual since the photos were taken 50min after workout.

----------


## Shuff

Originally I was going with this PCT since a very knowledgeable guy recommended it to me. A lot of people including myself said that this may be to much just for a Test E cycle, so I have decided to reduce it.

PCT :
Clomid 100/100/100/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20

I would like to hear your opinions on this PCT cycle. 

Week 1: 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
Week 2: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
Week 3: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
Week 4: 20mg Nolva ED

----------


## SEOINAGE

I might come across as a jerk for saying this, but is your gear bad or are you underestimating your calories drastically? How do you not have access to a scale? if you can afford gear you can afford a scale, or find a way to use one. I know it's too late but you shouldn't have ran this cycle without exhausting some beginner gains. I think the bigger issue is your fear of getting fat, and it is keeping you from gaining muscle. Something is not right here, sorry for saying some harsh words about the effort you have put in, but someone has got to be honest with you.

----------


## clowned

Yeah I agree with seoinage. These results would look average even for a natural after 3 months, let alone someone juicing. At this point either you were using fake gear (did your strength increase at an abnormal rate?) or you need to look into your nutrition/training/recovery to see where the problem was. If the gear was legit, I would say only re-juice when you can make some decent visable gains as a natural to prove juicing will be worth it. As in this case it wasn't. Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear.

----------


## Shuff

I appreciate you guys being honest. I'm here to learn not being lied to. My strength never suddenly increased abnormally, but has steadily increased every week. When I have hit plateaus it has taken 1 week to overcome it. I'm certain of ball shrinkage so I think the gear is legit, but perhaps is not as potent as it claims. 

Will train natural for some time and see what happens. I have always gotten best responses with heavy weights, compound exercises and long breaks. Will take a look for some kind of 5x5 after PCT.

Ps: what do you guys think of the new PCT?

----------

